# Noobie!!



## NothinButaCummins (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey guys Im relitively new to the whole tank thing. I have had a 90 gallon for a couple years but it hasn't been setup since the first time I originally set it up. When I first bought the tank I kept having fish die on me and that hurt my feelings to much to see them die. Soooo, I have the tank setup now for the past 2 months. I have about 20 feeders in it now and the nitrite and amonium levels are zero. Im wondering what I should do next. Ive been told by alot of people my next fish should be some sort of bottom cleaner. Im a fan of the bigger fish versus the little guys but Im not to educated on what would work in this tank. I have always loved having a tank but my old house water just wasn't good. Im looking at getting a 120 gallon if my 90 keeps going as good as it has. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Allo and welcome!

What type of equipments are you running?


----------



## NothinButaCummins (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks!! I am runnin a rena filstar xp3 I believe and a submersable heater. Also a "bubbler rope" Not a hundred percent on the terms or models right now. Im at work but Im pretty sure thats what it is.


----------

